# Garmin or Lowrance



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I am getting a GPS/Fishfinder unit and I was wondering if anyone had an opinion wether to get a Lowrance® HDS-5 Fishfinder/GPS Chartplotter or a Garmin® GPSmap® 531S Chartplotter/Sounder with Dual-Beam Transducer. Any info. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Fishin


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Garmin, nuff said.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

TomFL has a real life review of one of the high def units on here somewhere and by the tone of the post it is amazing.


----------

